# Get a better humidor seal?



## joyride964 (Sep 3, 2014)

Is it possible to get a better seal out of a humidor. I have an old humidor my dad gave me and the seal isn't that great. It's not terrible but not good enough. Would I have to replace all the Spanish Cedar in it or does anybody know of a good DIY fix?


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

It is possible to fix your seal, and it isn't really that difficult.. There are a few different methods you can use.

Some people have found success with blue painters tape, using it to take around the inner lip part of the seal so that it causes the gaps to be filled in..

I have used aquarium grade silicone in the same manner, but it takes a bit longer and must be allowed to cure and deodorize before seasoning the humidor and storing cigars. The process takes about two days, so it isn't a very bad thing. If you go this route, put plenty of silicone over the inside lip of the humidor (The part that is sticking up to create the seal)..Make sure it will coat completely and form.. Put some plastic saran wrap over the entire lip and close the lid of the humidor. Allow it to sit for a day.. Then you should be able to open the humidor, take off the saran wrap and allow it to sit for another day to air out.. I did an end table humidor I bought second hand that way and it worked fine..

The blue painters tape is easier and faster. Neither are expensive, as a tube of silicone runs about $5 at Home Depot.


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

Is there a cheat that one can do when storing cigars in the humidor at the same time? The blue tape works, but I imagine the silicone is more aesthetically pleasing. Can silicone be done while the humi is in use? Or will there be a scent that will seep onto the smokes?


----------



## joyride964 (Sep 3, 2014)

I flashlight tested it and there is maybe an inch on the right side that I can barely see light. You wont see it unless your looking for it (if that makes sense to you guys) so im not sure if tape is even really necessary


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

If light gets out so does the moisture. Perfect candidate for the painters tape.

Ive only seen the silicone used on a glass top and its not a good idea to do it while there are sticks in there, the smell from the silicone will find its way into the contents until its fully cured.


----------



## Bryan1021 (Aug 9, 2014)

I heard you can use food grade silicone, I am unsure of the smell though, I have never tried it. You can always transfer your sticks to a tupperdor while you fix it up.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Mikkrulz said:


> Is there a cheat that one can do when storing cigars in the humidor at the same time? The blue tape works, but I imagine the silicone is more aesthetically pleasing. Can silicone be done while the humi is in use? Or will there be a scent that will seep onto the smokes?


The silicone has a HORRIBLE smell, and it is STRONG. Only use this method on an empty humidor, and preferably before you season it since you must leave the humidor open for at least 24 hours after you let the curing finish completely


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah, that's what I was afraid of. Looks like a tupperdor will be in order shortly.


----------



## Bryan1021 (Aug 9, 2014)

Some of the Tupperware has a strong plastic smell to it as well, make sure to wash and air dry for 24 hours. While not the best, a ziplock freezer bag and a boveda pack or two could work in a pinch, aside from temp and sunlight issues, all you're looking for is an airtight seal for 48 hours or so. It is nice to have a tupperdor ready too.


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

Bryan1021 said:


> Some of the Tupperware has a strong plastic smell to it as well, make sure to wash and air dry for 24 hours. While not the best, a ziplock freezer bag and a boveda pack or two could work in a pinch, aside from temp and sunlight issues, all you're looking for is an airtight seal for 48 hours or so. It is nice to have a tupperdor ready too.


Sounds like it's a good option to have around for the just in case factor. And possible overflow from the humidor as well.


----------

